# Pb réception Wifi nouvel IPad



## Mezura (1 Mai 2012)

Je viens de m apercevoir que mon nouvel IPad capte moins bien les réseaux wifi que l ancien. 
Lors d un séjour dans un hôtel où le réseau était faible dans la chambre, le nouvel iPad se connectait avec beaucoup de difficultés avec une seule "barrette" de l éventail alors que MacBook air ou iPhone avait au minimum deux barrettes pour au même emplaçement. 


Même constat de retour à la maison ou je capte partout le wifi en full puissance avec les autres appareils sauf avec le nouvel iPad 


Pas fait le même constat avec mon iPad 2 précédent. 


Avez vous fait la même constatation ou bien mon appareil à un problème isolé?


----------



## supreme51 (1 Mai 2012)

C est marrant j ai le même constat que toi, sur certaines appli comme canal+ ça bugg


----------



## cowpilot (2 Mai 2012)

pas de problème de mon côté, même niveau de réception (très bon).


----------



## Mezura (3 Mai 2012)

Les problèmes se confirment.Pensez vous que je puisse obtenir un échange de l appareil?


----------



## cowpilot (3 Mai 2012)

Chez moi ça a bugge hier quand j'ai voulu regarder le débat. J'ai redémarré la bête, et la ça a marche nickel. As tu essayé de la redémarrer ?


----------



## Mezura (4 Mai 2012)

Oui plusieurs fois. Ce n est pas que ça ne marche pas, le wifi marche. Simplement je ne capte pas dans des endroit éloigné du routeur alors que mon précédent iPad mou mon Mac captaient très bien dans ce mêmes endroits.


----------



## Lauange (10 Mai 2012)

J'ai l'impression que le wifi n'est pas le point fort de l'ipad.


----------

